# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Сделал сам

## vova230

*Выкладываем здесь собственные рукодельные работы.*

Простое фото с маленьким коментарием.

Примерно вот так:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Вот такие я делаю переплеты. Делаю распечатку книги, сшиваю листы в блок, потом делаю обложку и получается книга почти как фабричная.

----------


## Sanych

Так а из чего делаеш??? Как процес проходит и чем сшываеш??

А вообще красиво выглядит.

----------


## Asteriks

Молодец, Вова. Талант!

----------


## vova230

Весь процесс и сложный и простой одновременно. Ничего сложного в том плане, что инструменты простые или самодельные. Ну бумага на которой печатаю странички обычно используется самая дешевая. Сшиваю нитками обычной иглой. Нитки лучше использовать шелковые, они прочнее, складываю их в двое. Картон для обложки использую разный в зависимости от толщины книги, но чаще использую старые обложки от ненужных книг. Можно склеить несколько листов картона, чтобы получить толщину не менее 1мм. Обложку можно тоже оклеить бумагой, но я сейчас уже использую ткань. Это сложнее, но качество готовой книги значительно лучше. Сшитая книга тоже проклеивается зажатой в прессе, но можно просто прижать несколькими кирпичами. Вот так примерно и проходит процесс, если расказывать просто, а для рассказа о том, что сложно нужно писать уже целую книгу.

----------


## Sanych

Ну по фотке я бы не сказал, что это ткань. Первая с картинкой большой, а вторая вообще давленная на вид.

----------


## vova230

Да, на красной книге использовалась оригинальная обложка, это просто ремонт старой книги у которой разорвался корешек. Поэтому там сохранена тисненая обложка из кожезаменителя.

А обложка с картинкой тканевая, только картинка печаталась на специальной (трансферной) бумаге. Сначала печатается на струйном принтере, а потом при помощи утюга рисунок переводится на ткань. Трансферную бумагу можно купить в Минске, но надо поискать или под заказ. Но я печатал и на ткани прямо, только возни больше тогда.

----------


## Sanych

В общем как я понял ты уже можеш дома типографию открывать смело

----------


## vova230

> В общем как я понял ты уже можеш дома типографию открывать смело


Переплетную мастерскую запросто. Думал про это, но заказов не будет.

----------


## Sanych

Возможно и будут. Только оф. бизнес врядли себя оправдает. А потиху подхалтуривать думаю можно будет. Есть толковые книги издательства советских времён, и проще наверное будет новый переплёт сделать, чем новую искать.

----------


## vova230

> Возможно и будут. Только оф. бизнес врядли себя оправдает. А потиху подхалтуривать думаю можно будет. Есть толковые книги издательства советских времён, и проще наверное будет новый переплёт сделать, чем новую искать.


Так и делаю. Пару человек есть интересующихся. Несколько лет назад ремонтировал книги для библиотеки районной. Некоторые книги все еще живы. А легальный бизнес не окупит налоги.

----------


## Akasey

не сделал, но учавствую в изготовлении:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (установка для получения так сказать "алмазоподобного" покрытия)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (установка для напыления зубных протезов)

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Бумага и только бумага.
Здание делается примерно так как настоящее, Каждое бревнышко делается отдельно, а затем все собирается в единое здание. Можно даже соблюдать планировку реального проекта. Ну и конструкция крыши подобна настоящей, т.е. стропила делаются в полнос соответствии со строительными правилами.

----------


## vova230

Не делал сам, но интересно попробовать.

----------


## Sanych

Мы такие делали по детству. Из железной трубочки и куска нипеля.

----------


## vova230

Это не мои работы, а моей мамы.
Вязано крючком:
[IMG][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][/IMG][IMG][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][/IMG]
Ришилье:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Ёлочка из биссера

----------


## Sanych

Пробка от винчика не пропала

----------


## vova230

Это не мое, но интересное. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Там в расширеном режиме есть кнопка для прямой вставки видет с youtubе

----------


## vova230

> Там в расширеном режиме есть кнопка для прямой вставки видет с youtubе


Я никак допереть не могу что там вставлять надо. Не получается у меня что-то.

----------


## Sanych

Ну вот ссылка - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Тебе надо то, что после =, т.е. - YXW55S4X9zo&feature 

И получится должен такой код [*YOUTUBE="YXW55S4X9zo&feature"]Имя файла[/YOUTUBE*] Где имя файла может быть любым.

----------

